# Estate Sale Finds



## Riverwheels (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!
This is my first post in the model section but I had these models stored away from an estate sale trip a few years ago. Honestly, I had forgotten about them. There is a lot of stuff packed up from our move that has been in boxes too long!
Anyway, here is what I found in a tiny little town close to where I live:

































































I don’t know much about models, but I figured they HAD to be worth what I paid for them!!


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Love the Dodge in the first photo...nice scores!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Definitely some nice finds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Riverwheels (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

wow super nice,wanna double your money lol


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet group. I see you are in central Alabama. Hi neighbor!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My grandfather had once of those Barrcudas, it had a slant 6 and a 3 on a tree. It was the first car I ever drove at age 9, I could barely reach the clutch. When I was a teen I built him a model of the car, maybe 37 years ago, my cousin still has the car in a case. I think that might just be the oldest surviving model I've ever built.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!*


























































*My friend you have Gold!!!....That Polara by Jo-han I have one built up when I was 19 and I sold the another kit for (unbuilt) for $175 in 2005..The Cuda is a avg $150, the T-Bird and the Bonnie $175 each...The Falcon and the Vette Bet $150-165...Mind you!.. It has to be original from that year and time and no retros or else the price would be $25 tops each...Jo-hans are always top dollars....I've sold many between 1989-2007 ranging anywhere from $175-200 to real collectors. Again awesome kits buddy!!!...:thumbsup:*


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Why, oh why, has the 1965 Barracuda never been reissued?????


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, I would love to find that 65' Barracuda as that was the first car I owned in high school! 225 slant 6 with the 3 speed torque flight transmission.

@ NTRPRZ, I wonder if Round 2 has the molds?

Nice Score Riverwheels!


----------



## demoderbys_19 (Apr 21, 2013)

wow awsome finds


----------

